# Der etwas andere Teich



## bine221266 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin noch Anfänger. Aber mein Problem ist folgendes:
Wir haben uns letztes Jahr einen Teich auf die Dachterasse gebaut, also nicht in die Erde versengt.(s.Bilder)
Jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich den Teich am besten Bepflanze.
Des weiteren weiß ich nicht, wie ich den Boden sauber halten kann.
Habe weder Kies noch Erde drin.
Trotzdem setzt sich natürlich der Dreck am Boden ab.
Filter mit Pumpe ist vorhanden und im Einsatz.
Habt ihr Tips für mich? Währe echt super.


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Erstmal herzlich willkommen!

So eine Teichschale habe ich ja auch im Vorgarten, nur halt in der Erde versenkt.
Pflanze doch in die tiefe Zone eine Seerose im Kübel, sie wird bald die Wasseroberfläche bedecken und du wirst vom Boden nicht mehr viel sehen. In die Rinnen würde in feinem Kies direkt Pflanzen einsetzen. Ich habe in den zwei Jahren noch nichts sauber gemacht am Boden, warum auch? Wenn es mal zuviel Schlamm werden sollte, muß der natürlich mal raus. Aber das kann dauern.


----------



## bine221266 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Danke für die promte Antwort.
Eine Seerose habe ich mitlerweile drin.
Auch eine Pflanze für Sauerstoff.
Habe sogar 2 Schwimmpflanzen auf dem Wasser.
Mein Problem ist tatsächlich die Rinne.
Das mit dem Kies hört sich gut an.
Wie oft werde ich dann aber Wasser nachfüllen müssen????


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Servus Bine

Herzlich Willkommen

Würde es so wie Maja machen, nur die Löcher der Rinne mit Steine oder ähnlichen zumachen, sonst verflüchtigt sich der Kies/Sand in die Tiefe des Beckens. Auch am Grund würde ich Kies (5-10cm) einbringen ... da können sich Unterwasserpflanzen ansiedeln.

Was mich allerdings ein wenig stutzig macht ..... habt Ihr einen Statiker zur Beratung hinzugezogen, denn so ein Teichlein bringt ja einiges auf die Waage. Ob das die Decke auch verkraftet


----------



## bine221266 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hi Helmut,

nein einen Statiker hatten wir nicht zu Rate gezogen.
Aber da auf der Terasse die schweren Waschbetonplatten sind, haben wir gedacht das geht.
Ich muß dazu sagen das wir unter den Schwerpunkt des Beckens ein dickes Brett gelegt haben.
Die umrandung des Beckens haben wir mit Wedi Platten gebaut, die genau unter dem Rand abschließen.
Zwischenrein haben wir Glaswolle zum dämmen genommen.Um dem ganzen stabilität zu geben, haben wir Zement von innen gegen die Wand am Boden gemacht.
Wie Du auf den Bildern erkennen kannst, haben wir dann von außen so ne Art Klinker angebracht.
Also bis jetzt gab es noch kein Problem mit den Bewohnern unter uns
Und den Winter hats auch überlebt.

LG Sabine


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Auch am Grund würde ich Kies (5-10cm) einbringen ... da können sich Unterwasserpflanzen



Hallo auch von mir,

hübsche Idee. Ich würde allerdings Sand nehmen, dafür aber  nur 5 cm. Das reicht. Den Mulm kann man dann oben abschöpfen, was aber nicht jedes Jahr nötig ist. Der Sand bietet nützlichen Bakterien eine gute Besiedlungsfläche.


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Servus Sabine

Normal sind Decken für eine Belastung zwischen 250 KG und 400 Kg je m² ausgelegt, je nach Bauart/Konstruktion .... 

Und ich würde deinem Teich schon ein bisserl mehr Pflanzen spendieren ... sind ja sehr schön fürs Auge anzusehen


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Servus Elschen

Hast natürlich Recht 

Sorry ... ein klassischer Verschreiber


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo,


bine221266 schrieb:


> Filter mit Pumpe ist vorhanden und im Einsatz.


Mir erschließt sich der Sinn des Filters nicht. Den benötigt man doch nur, wenn man Fische hat. Zumindest für die ganzjährige Fischhaltung scheint mir aber ein solcher Teich nicht geeignet zu sein.

Überprüfe auch mal die Angaben in deinem Profil, denn das sind ja mit Sicherheit keine 3700L Wasser in diesem Becken.

Bei der Seerose solltest du beachten, dass die kein geplätscher von oben mögen. Falls der Frosch auf dem Bild also eine Fontäne ist, sollte die Seerose nicht direkt in diesem Bereich sitzen.

Du schreibst noch von Glaswolle. Habt ihr da auch an die Dampfsperre gedacht und sichergestellt, dass die Wolle nicht feucht werden kann? Denn feuchte Glaswolle bewirkt genau das Gegenteil von dem, was trockene bewirkt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## bine221266 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo Heiko,
ja Du hast recht. Es dürften wohl nur ca. 600 L sein.
Das mit der Pumpe war auch mal für Fischbesatz gedacht.
Außerdem blätschert das so schön, hat was von Romantik.
Deswegen ja meine Mitglidschaft auf dieser Seite, um was zu lernen und Tips zu bekommen.

LG Sabine


----------



## toco (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo Sabine,

nochmal kurz zur Statik: der Teich sollte mglichst dicht an der Außenwand stehen, möglichst in einer Mauerecke - dort ist die Belastbarkeit etwas höher.Es hilft natürlich auch, wenn in dem Raum darunter eine Mauer unter dem Teich verläuft.

Zum Fischbesatz
Ich würde drauf verzichten. Erstens ist dein Teich ziemlich klein und zweitens ist im Sommer zu befürchten, dass sich das Wasser dort oben zu stark erwärmt.


----------



## bine221266 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Danke Hartmut.

Teich steht in einer Ecke, und ob ne Mauer drunter ist, ist Möglich.
Seit Gestern weiß ich das keine Fische rein kommen.
Fische sollten sich wie jedes Lebewesen bewegen können.
Und das ist wirklich kaum Möglich in dem kleinen Teich.

LG Sabine


----------



## Aquabernd (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo Sabine,
ich kenne viele die im so einem Teich auf der Terasse oder Balkon Guppys drin haben.
Das es Warmwasserfische sind ist es im Sommer kein problem. Im Winter sollten Sie reingenommen werden. Aber ein Pflanzteich ohne Fische hat auch was. ich habe in meinem 500er 50Kg Spielsand 2 Seerosen und 2 __ Rohrkolben. In der Pflanzzone hab ich ein Lehm-Sand gemisch und 2 Nadelsumpfbinse 2 Sauerampfer 2 Brenneder Hanenfuß eigeszetzt und Aquarienkies drüber. 
glg bernd


----------



## bine221266 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Welche Alternative hätte ich denn zum Innenfilter mit Pumpe, wenn ich nur ein bisschen geblätscher haben möchte?
Also mein Mann und ich haben entschieden das wir das mit den Fischen besser doch lassen.
Aber wie gesagt das blätschern ist so schön.


----------



## bine221266 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Mittlerweile habe ich dann doch Fische eingesetzt. Mußte zwar leider schon tote beklagen, aber jetzt klappt es.
Bin richtig stolz auf meinen kleinen Teich.
Nur die Algen bekomme ich nicht so ganz in den Griff.
Aber auch das werde ich schaffen.
Ich habe so viele Ideen, die ich noch umsetzen möchte.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*



bine221266 schrieb:


> Danke Hartmut.
> 
> Teich steht in einer Ecke, und ob ne Mauer drunter ist, ist Möglich.
> Seit Gestern weiß ich das keine Fische rein kommen.
> ...




Das ist schade, dass du deine so vernünftige Meinung geändert hast.
Aber der Wunsch siegt wohl über alle angebrachten  Zweifel.

Ideen haben sicher viele, mehr als einem manchmal lieb ist, die Frage ist nur, was kann ich mit den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten umsetzen.


----------



## heiko-rech (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo,


bine221266 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich dann doch Fische eingesetzt. Mußte zwar leider schon tote beklagen, aber jetzt klappt es.


Schade um die Fische. Schade auch, dass du trotz dieses guten Forums und den hier erteilten Ratschlägen Fische in einen für Fische ungeeigneten Teich eingesetzt hast. Noch dazu Arten, die ungeeigneter nicht sein könnten.


bine221266 schrieb:


> Nur die Algen bekomme ich nicht so ganz in den Griff.
> Aber auch das werde ich schaffen.


Es könnte aber sein, dass dein zu starker Besatz dein vorhandenes Algenproblem verursacht oder zumindest verstärkt hat. Eventuell werden deine Algen weniger, sollte sich zeigen, dass der Teich den Fischen keinen geeigneten Lebensraum im Winter bieten kann.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*



bine221266 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich dann doch Fische eingesetzt. Mußte zwar leider schon tote beklagen, aber jetzt klappt es....




Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt - aber es sind ja bloss Fische...

Mit gar nicht freundlichen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Echt traurig...war am Anfang beim Lesen echt
erfreut, daß es doch vernünftige 600 Liter Schalen
Besitzer gibt...und jetzt diese unsinnige Wendung 

Hoffe Ihr findet schnell ein passendes Quartier
für die Kleinen, sonst gibts Fischstäbchen.


----------



## bine221266 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Man verläßt sich auch eben auf die Leute in der Zoohandlung.
Dort wurde mir gesagt das ich ruhig ein paar Fische einsetzen kann.
Und von wegen es sind ja nur Fische....
Mir hat das schon weh getan als einige gestorben sind.
Und was den Winter betrifft, werde ich sie in einem Aquarium in der Wohnung überwintern.
Sollte es für meine Fische zu eng werden, gebe ich welche an Bekannte ab.
Bin doch kein Tierquäler.....
Kann es sein das alle außer mir Fehlerfrei sind????


----------



## heiko-rech (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo,


bine221266 schrieb:


> Man verläßt sich auch eben auf die Leute in der Zoohandlung.
> Dort wurde mir gesagt das ich ruhig ein paar Fische einsetzen kann.


Aber man hat dir vorher hioer abgeraten. Dann mußt du dir halt vorher überlegen, wem du traust. Dem Handel oder erfahrenen Haltern. Wenn du eher dem Handel vertraust, frag doch auch dort nach, woran deine Fische gestorben sind und was du tun kanst um weitere Todesfälle zu verhindern.


bine221266 schrieb:


> Und von wegen es sind ja nur Fische....
> Mir hat das schon weh getan als einige gestorben sind.


Dann richte dich schon mal auf weitere Todesfälle ein. Klingt hart wird aber vermutlich passieren.


bine221266 schrieb:


> Und was den Winter betrifft, werde ich sie in einem Aquarium in der Wohnung überwintern.


Dir ist aber schon klar, was das bedeutet oder? Ein Becken 300L, entsprechende Filtertechnik etc. Kennst du dich überhaupt in der Aquaristik aus? Wenn nicht, fang schon mal an dich zu informieren und ein Becken einzurichten, Denn einfach nur ein 60L Einsteigerset kaufen, aufbauen und Fische rein geht nicht.


bine221266 schrieb:


> Sollte es für meine Fische zu eng werden, gebe ich welche an Bekannte ab.


Es ist doch schon zu eng für jeden Fisch.




bine221266 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das alle außer mir Fehlerfrei sind????


Bestimmt nicht. Jeder hat schon Fehler gemacht. Aber du wurdest im Vorfeld darauf hingewiesen, dass dein Teich nicht Fischgeeignet ist. Du hast es also vorher gewußt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Ob Du Fehler hast oder nicht ist hier jedem schnurzegal,
es geht nicht um Dich, sondern um die Tiere...persönlich
ganz wertfrei.

Gründlinge sind im übrigen gesellige Schwarmfische
und sollten nicht unter 6 Stück gehalten weden. Zudem
brauchen Sie sauerstoffreiches Wasser. Wie´s damit in
einem kleinen Fertigteich aussieht kannst Du Dir ja
vorstellen. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## kleinefische (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Moin zusammen, ich verfolge das Geschehen hier jetzt seit ein paar Tagen, und mache mir auch so meine Gedanken zu dem Thema. Bine hat sicher nicht Fische angeschafft um sie in ihrem Teich sterben zu lassen. Ob es nun richtig war Fische in den Teich zu setzen, will ich hier gar nicht bewerten. 
Was ich hier gern zur Diskussion stellen möchte, sind die Umstände, unter denen so mancher Händler Fische anbietet. Was ich da in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe, war teilweise wirklich unfassbar. Z.B. 5 große Koi in einem 300 Liter- Becken welches auch noch giftgrün vor Algen war. Die Ärmsten sind die komplette Saison darin gefangen und keiner fragt, ist das artgerecht ?? Wenn 30 Goldies in einem Becken einer permanenten Strömung ausgesetzt sind und dadurch gezwungen werden stetig im Kreis zu schwimmen. Verletzte Fische, die einfach in der Mülltonne entsorgt werden(vor den Augen meiner entstzten Kinder).....wäre ich Fisch und hätte die Wahl, würde ich mich auf jeden Fall für den 600 l Teich auf einer Dachterasse entscheiden...
Einen schönen Abend noch
Sabine


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Sabine, nimms mir nicht übel, aber den Teufel kann man nicht mit dem Belzebub austreiben. 

Nur weil anderes noch schlechter ist, ist das eine nicht gut. 
Warum es nicht gut ist, ist an genügend stellen im Forum geschrieben und man brauch es hier nicht zu wiederholen. 

:edit schlechte Haltungsbedingungen bei Händlern sind im übrigen nicht Thema dieses Threads

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo Sabine,

etwas Falsches mit etwas noch Falscherem schön zu reden hilft den Fischen auch nicht weiter. Das ist doch vom Regen in die Traufe.... Keine Frage - bei manchen Händlern geht es katastrophal zu - aber das entschuldigt doch keine eigenen Haltungsfehler


----------



## kleinefische (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

@Wuzzel und Christine
Natürlich habt ihr völlig Recht, aber für mich ist es immer wieder schockierend, wie es bei einigen Händlern zugeht. Sicherlich ist es auch in einem Miniteich nicht optimal für die Fische- aber wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass bine das Sterben der Fische billigend in Kauf nimmt, wie es einige Verkäufer scheinbar tun....
Sabine


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Wenn bine die da drin lässt und der entsprechende Winter kommt
ist es dem Fisch-Sensenmann relativ egal wer was billigend in
Kauf nimmt oder nicht...


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Es ist ja nicht so wie vor 50 Jahren vielleicht noch, dass man keine andere (weitere) Möglichkeit hat, sich zu informieren. Damals hätte man die Unwissenheit und das Verlassen auf die Aussage der Händler ja noch halbwegs entschuldigen können, heute kann man das nicht. Zumal Bine ja *vor* dem Einsetzen der Fische schon ihre eigene (richtige) Meinung hatte, von uns dann hier darin bestärkt wurde und dann plötzlich wegen der Aussage eines Händlers alles über den Haufen wirft? Das kann doch nicht sein, das ist so, wie wenn ein Kind mit dem Fuß aufstampft und sagt "ich will trotzdem, egal, was am Ende dabei rauskommt".
Es ist schon schade, dass man den eigenen Willen unbedingt durchsetzen will, und wenn es auf Kosten von hilflosen Tieren ist.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Hallo Sabine,

wie Du siehst, besteht hier eine eindeutige Meinung, der ich mich mit Nachdruck anschließe. Jetzt ist das Kind im Brunnen und irgendwie solltest Du für die Tiere eine Lösung finden. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit, die Fische an den Händler mit ein paar "netten Worten" zurück zu geben oder aber Du hast Freunde/Bekannte/Nachbarn mit einem großen Teich, die Dir die Fische abnehmen. Es gibt auch hier die Möglichkeit, die Fische zu veräußern.

In Deinem Teich können sie sicher NICHT bleiben.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der etwas andere Teich*

Ich habe das Thema wieder freigeschalten, für den Threadersteller.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------

